# I just can't wait!



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I'm about to drive DH mad talking about fiber, spinning, knitting and crocheting. I gotta do something (because I'm not busy enough...  ) creative!!

It almost shearing time, we're just waiting on a bit more of our handling equipment (pens and chutes, my sheep are wild...), but I am just itching to do SOMETHING fiber-y. 

I have a lamb skin from a 9 month old Rambo ewe I lost to a dog attack in January. I hate wasting anything from any animal that I lose, so I salted the hide, wool on, with intentions of tanning it as a decoration (or something). I've gotten to the point that I'll finally admit I can't handle the chemicals for tanning (I salt/alum treat rabbit skins) a real leather. 

So, I'm going to shear my hide and play with the fiber! Pictures to follow!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Make a drop spindle. You can use almost anything. GAM made her first one out of a dowel and a sink strainer.

I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I am, for the first time in years, sick as a dog. Came on fast last night and hasn't let me go yet. Hopefully it'll pass. 

My darling dearest looked through my book "spinning and dyeing yarn" and saw all the directions for making spindles and wheels... (When I first bought the book I asked him to make me the wheel, and he said "how about we buy you one...not made of PVC." Haha!) and is going to make me a kick spindle while I nap this afternoon!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

View attachment 27549
View attachment 27548


I would like to put it out there that a) no matter how difficult a sheep is to shear, it's easier when her skin is attached to her body (  ) and b) this poor baby was a spring lamb that I lost in Jan, hence the short staple. 

I lost her to a dog attack, so there are parts of her hide that were not salvageable, plus all the regular discarded wool. 

Washing next!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres a few tutorials on Diy drop spindle

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-An-Awesome-Drop-Spindle/?ALLSTEPS

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0elmg-X5QE[/ame]

& my one of my favorite youtube lady's on how to spin with a drop spindle
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gXTWgMeMgI[/ame]

Shes got a series of vids on how to spin & prep roving for spinning. They should show up on the right after you watch this one.

Have fun!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

While I was napping, my boys went and got all the pieces for my handling equipment, and built it all! Steve came and woke me up to check it out and give final approval! Yay boys!!

View attachment 27554


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

what great guys!!!! For really short fibers, you are going to need a lot of twist. You can card with dog brushes if you have them, until you get everything. Let us know how it goes with your spindle spinning...


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Megan LaCore's drop spinning videos were definitely what made it click for me. I totally understand your urge to just get on with creating something. I have been spinning like a mad woman on my drop spindles lately because my wheel isn't ready yet but my wooly urges were in overdrive due to the excitement of getting a wheel. My husband is thankfully very patient and takes into account that I listen to all his baseball talk with a blank smile of my face or he'd have snapped from all the fiber talk by now. I took him into my LYS yesterday and he actually sat in the back and played with the wheels the whole time I was shopping. The mechanical aspects seem to intrigue men


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Every time men would come into my yarn shop when I actually had a store front, they would play with my spinning wheel. It was funny.

It is the mechanical aspect, totally!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve got some short fiber like that from a lamb. I card the little pieces, then pull it off and comb it. Started spinning it and will continue tonight, then go back and prepare some more. Sometimes it&#8217;s not worth it, but sometimes it is.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Taylor LOL @ "wooly urges." Maybe your hubby would like to get a wheel, too! He could join the forum and post pictures!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I highly doubt that he'd be interested in having a wheel, but making one might be a different story, Kas. He and my dad will undoubtedly be conspiring the best way to construct one instantly when mine gets here.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Many a man had tried to. Yield a good wheel without success  You really almost have to be a spinner to build a good wheel. It so much more than wheels and ratios and things that spin around.


----------

